# DVD-RW burning question



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

I like to backup my photo folders weekly. In the old days, using Nero software and a PC, I would take the DVD-RW from the previous week and insert it. Nero would read it and recognize the folder of pictures. When I dragged the same folder from my hard drive to the burner, it would ask me if I wished to burn the new files and retain the old ones, which is what I wanted. I like using the RW discs for the reason that they are re-writeable.

However, with my iMac G-5 Super Drive, I am forced to erase the RW disc each time and then record the entire folder from scratch. I must be doing something wrong, but I can't figure it out. Can anyone help?

*JP*


----------



## sudo (May 12, 2005)

You could try download a program called Toast. It's just like Nero only it's for Mac. It might be able to automatically erase it before you burn onto it. That's how RW's work, you must erase them and then you can burn them. Sometime's Nero will just "update" the cd though.


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks, *sudo*. I bought a copy of Toast, but can't make it do what Nero did - add files to an existing RW without erasing it. I'm starting to think that only Nero had that trick in its bag.

*JP*


----------



## sudo (May 12, 2005)

What version? Toast Titanium 6 or Toast with Jam 6?


----------



## sudo (May 12, 2005)

I think there is an option on Toast which allows you to not finish off the DVD-RW. I thinks it's a checkbox like "Finalize DVD upon completion." Make sure it's unchecked.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

When you are about to burn one, you don't have the options "Write Session" or "Write Disc"?


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

I have Toast Titanium 6. I'll look for the checkbox you mention, thanks.

*JP*


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

I can't find any command for the things you suggest. There is nowhere in either Basic or Advanced choices that allow for multi-session. I never used this software with Windows, so I don't know what it offers. With Nero, however, (and Windows), the choices were more varied.

*JP*


----------

